# dump inserts?



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

KMR said:


> dougger, i wouldn't want to start actually hauling anytime soon.
> 
> and im leaning towards an actual dump type, or hooklift dump, or just start simple with the dump trailers.


If you are not serious about hauling, I would not suggest investing in a hook lift or dump truck (I am guessing that's what you mean by 'dump type'). Start with a cheap dump trailer that you can re-sell if it is not needed. If business grows and justifies it, buy bigger.


----------

